# Goat moving slow



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a goat that is moving slow and just standing and staring like a zombie. She is friendly and always comes to me but late yesterday she stopped. Today she is doing the same but has stayed in Barn most of the day. Her poop was clumped yesterday and I just checked her she looks to be starting diarrhea. 
She is breathing deep and looks to be a little hard for her but sounds good. Being she has not drink anything I gave her electrolyte water and a power drench. 

New at this so any help would great.

Thanks 

Blakecomm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Get her temp...101.5-103.5 is normal range...not eating or drinking could be her rumen is compromised...she needs cd antitoxin to rid her body of toxins...if you dont have or cant get c d antitoxin..use Milk of magnesia...this will do nothing for her runs...but it wil flush the toxins building...keep her hydrated even if you have to drench or tube her..or IV fluids...this is very important for her recovery...

MOM is 15 cc per 60# every 4-6 hours until she is eating well..

off her hay green leaves, vines, Pine and cedar are all good for her to eat..no grain...

here is a home made eletrolyte recipe she might like 

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what yo have on hand or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

also check her lower iner eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red...pale lids indicate worm load and anemia..

what color is her poop? dark brown to black usually means worm load while greenish tint couldbe dietary...


----------



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

I was thinking rumen so I gave her some Baking soda and rubbing her sides.
I looked at her eye lids and they are closer to white then pink. 
poop is not dark looks closer to the green.

I had been reading on here but just now registered so I could ask for the help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We are glad you are here!!! 

Sounds dietary....B complex (4 cc per 100# sub Q) is a good support, Use MOM if you dont have C D Antitoxin to flush toxins...some probioitcs to help restore flora as well...also get her temp so we know where she stands there...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we need to address the white lids as well...check this link out and let us know what you grade her lids..

http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm dealing with an outbreak of Bankrup worm (Trichostrongylus) right now. Symptoms are green runny poo, the slowness and just standing you describe, no appetite, and anemia. This progresses to rapid weight loss, complete lack of energy, polio, and destruction of intestines. 

The only thing I found that would kill it is Quest horse paste (Moxidectin).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

intersting goathiker...are you also needing to treat sluggish rumen? or just the worm load?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Once the worms are gone they are stuffing themselves the next day. I've only done one dose so far and even the heavily affected ones are filling their rumens and their coats are smoothing out. 

I was treating them for cocci and with Ivermectin. I would have never caught it except one little girl just happened to poop one out while I was standing there. I was able to grab the little sucker and put it on a slide.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yuk...I tell you what..we learn something new every day on here lol....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So maybe a fecal is needed as well here ....just in case?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are not heavy egg layers. Even a severe infestation can show very few eggs. They don't start laying eggs until 3 weeks after they have burrowed into the intestine as well. There is 3 weeks worth of damage before you can find them in a fecal. 

The scours start out green and turn dark and finally black as more blood is collected in the bowel.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yikes...so I would treat just in case while also addressing possible rumen shut down....since symtoms are very much the same....

hows you doe doing this morning?


----------



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

I have done the B-complex and a shot of iron and wormer (cydectin)at 9:30 this morning. I didn't have any MOM or CD so My wife should be back anytime now with MOM. But I think its to late. she is so weak she cant stand up and her belly is getting bigger. She has not had much to drink today so I will drench. 
how often can I give B-complex 

She just can keep her head up.


----------



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok MOM is in and now we wait and see.. temp of 93.6 
:wallbang:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Blakecomm said:


> Ok MOM is in and now we wait and see.. temp of 93.6
> :wallbang:


Get her somewhere warm and get her body temp up to at least 100 degrees, too low of a temp can do them in as quickly at too high of a temp.


----------



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

have her in a building now with heat lamp on her for now. still weak and there was one point I thought she had gave up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor baby...yes her temp is way low...her body is shutting down...get her temp up the best you can and drench fluid in her ...


----------



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

how much and how often on the fluid drench. 
also when can I give her more B-complex (it was gave at 9:30am)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I usually only give B once a day..but you can give a second dose ifit seemed to help..it wont hurt.she will pee out what she doesnt use...

goats need alot of fluids.its near impossible to drench what they need, but if she cant drink on her own, I would at least try to drench...for now I would do about 60cc every 15 minutes of a quality electrolyte...making sure she is swallowing...

best wishes


----------



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

well we lost this one. This makes the second goat of my oldest daughters and she says she don't want anymore. 
I had one to die Friday as well it was sick for 3 weeks and I had her looking and doing great. My father inlaw comes and do the goats because he likes to see them. He said it was fine Thursday. 

He has had goats for years and has had issues from time to time but only keeps wormer and a drench on hand to treat anything. when his got sick he usually lost them. That's why I started asking for help, I know there is a lot more to it. 

Thank you to all that helped and I am sure I will be asking again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry you lost her. you did all you could...

there is a medicine cabinet thread on here to see what is needed but a few things that are needed "NOW" when needed are 

cd antitoxin ( I order from Jeffers)
Antibioitc ( such as Tylan 200 as a OTC choice and Nuflor as a RX choice)
fortified B complex
Banamine ( RX)
and good wormer such as Ivomec plus or Valbazen

start with the emergency stuff an add as you can...

again, Im very sorry you lost her...


----------



## Blakecomm (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you 
Here is my med bag now

Wormer I have Cydectin (moxidectin) As of yesterday
Duramycin 72-200 same as LA-200 already had for cows
High level Vutamin B complex as of yesterday
iron-100 and I have red cell 
power drench (high potency nutrient and energy)
Kaolin pectin
Safe-guard dewormer as well which is what I had been using.
I do have Milk of Magnesia as well now. 

I will get the CD ordered tonight. 

Thanks again


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You have a start...

I would order Tylan 200 which is better for Upper resp. infection 
Pen G for basic infections 
La 200 is ok for hoof rot, chlamydia/pink eye ect...
Ivomec plus and Valbazen are the only two wormer to kill liver fluke if thats an issue in your area...( not a fan of cydectyn myself..but many have success using it)
safe guard is good for tape worm
I also keep thiamine (B1) and banamine ( anti inflammitory/pain reliever and fever reducer) on hand ..both are RX....
Also Pepto to sooth tummies and dry bums when needed
and baking soda to help reduce bloat or acidisosis


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Jill I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through on your farm!!! I had no idea! Glad to hear you are making progress. We have one goat that had a couple of those but mostly just plain old strongyles. I am hoping to get a microscope to start being able to do that. Not sure I'd know what I am looking at though! But tired of paying my vet wayyyy too much money for fecals. It is crazy!

Blakecomm: I would also suggest you get a fecal done. What if your goat has worms? We had a baby that nearly died in April....she wasn't going to the bthrm, I know your goat is...but the 'symptoms' aren't always what one would think. Our vet told me I didn't need to bring in a fecal because she had no 'symptoms of worms'. Well once we got her to go to the bthrm I took in a sample anyway. She had over 2000 count cocci. I am certain she would be dead if we had not taken that sample in. I am not a expert by any means but doing a fecal saved my goats life. So I am a believer just to ck, it doesn't hurt anything.

Just my two cents.....=) tami


----------

